# Lab weeing & pooing at night - help!



## jalmar (Feb 1, 2008)

My 12 month old labrador has started pooing and weeing in the house during the night. He sometimes eats it. I've never caught him eating it but I know he does because there's sometimes bits left in the morning. I've knocked him down to 1 feed a day (morning) and I take him for his last walk between 10pm and 11pm and he always has a poo. Nothing has changed at home to make him do this. Any ideas please?


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

hi, i have a 11 month rottweiler bitch. We had a similar problem with her. I had never managed to stop her weeing the house at night but she never pooed, then at 9 months she started pooing every night. Like you nothing had changed at home and i couldnt explain it. After a couple of weeks she started chewing on the door frames and then chewed up the lino in the kitchen. I even tried getting up through the night and letting her out but she still did it. This was completely out of character. 
One night i accidently fell asleep with her in the bedroom and when i woke in the morning i noticed she hadnt had any tpe of accident. She has stayed in my room ever since, sleeping in her own bed in the corner of the room. 
Ideally i would like to move her back downstairs at some point but for now i am just glad that shes stopped messing in the house. I realise this doesnt suit everyone but its worth ago if your at your wits end, like i was. I know how frustrating it can be. 
Good Luck!!!


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Something has happened that has made him start doing this, it may be something you are totally unaware of, a loud bang that scared him one night or someone shouting in the street. It can be a very simple thing urinating and defecating give relief, make the dog feel better.
Firstly I would look at his diet, the fact that he goes to the toilet last thing in the evening, then needs to go again during the night, points to too much waste product in his diet.
Then I would look at his behaviour in general, is he confident or a worrier ?
He may be worried about being left on his own, as the previous poster stated.
Or he may be afraid of the dark, I know it sounds silly, but I have met dogs who are.
You may need to get him checked at the vets, to make sure there are no medical issues causing it.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i'd recommend using a crate at night because then if he has an accident then its easily cleaned up.
other than that all i can say is let him out for last wees/poos a little bit later?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

or possibly going outside with him because as jenny said he might be affraid of the dark.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

agree with jenny on this 
have you ever crated him? 
he cant run round then and dogs dont tend to like messing in the bed. 
my little pup 15 weeks old we now crate him and have no wee's or poo's during the night, we did start to let him have the run of the room but found puddles that why we crated him and that worked.
also if he has a space of his very own if he feels scared for any reason he can go there, they like it even more if you put a old blanket over the crate but leave the door uncovered.
its like a den then.
even now my older dogs go into the pups crate and they were also crated as pups


----------



## jalmar (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice. Last night I left him the light on, but still he messed. Going to leave the radio on tonight and see if that makes a difference. Then, if that doesn't work, I'll try the crate again. He was crated from 8 weeks to about 6 months. He doesn't appear to be a worrier and is pretty confident. He's left for about 4 hours on a morning during the week when I work and has never messed then. His diet is good, I feed him NatureDiet which contains only natural products and only give him the occasional hide chew. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## jnrcorps (Feb 4, 2008)

I guess different people have different ways of dealing with this same problem. you could do with a good dog training guide, that gives step by step training on how to stop your dog from doing that at night.

You could read this blog it just might help you out DOG ARTICLE


----------



## nodfitz (Jan 18, 2008)

jnrcorps said:


> I guess different people have different ways of dealing with this same problem. you could do with a good dog training guide, that gives step by step training on how to stop your dog from doing that at night.
> 
> You could read this blog it just might help you out DOG ARTICLE


When I come down in the morning I wonder how the elephant got in, such is the pile of waste I am greeted with! I let him sleep with me last night and not a drop or speck was there to be found! Also he was eating his own waste, I put a little bit of pineapple into each meal and it seems to work!


----------

